# Тренажеры для растягивания позвоночника



## openness (22 Ноя 2013)

Добрый день, товарищи.

Мой рост 176 см, мне 23 года. Хочу сделать себе рост именно до 180 см.

Купил на днях AIR NOBIUS, и вот не знаю, сглупил ли я или нет.

Так как в интернете про него разные мнения - но чтобы кому-то он увеличил рост, не написано.

Поможет ли он мне или мне может помочь что-то другое в моей проблеме?

Жду вашего ответа.

С уважением, Александр.


----------



## Фотиния (22 Ноя 2013)

*openness*, а с какой целью Вы хотите растянуть позвоночник этим?  

Для чего увеличивать и без того прекрасный рост?


----------



## openness (22 Ноя 2013)

Так нужно. Жду ответа.


----------



## Фотиния (22 Ноя 2013)

openness написал(а):


> Так нужно. Жду ответа.


 
Ну, посмотрим, что Вам доктора ответят


----------



## flaw1980 (22 Ноя 2013)

никак в кремлевский караул парень метит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2013)

Какая армия, парень решаемой занимается, ему служить некогда


----------



## katerina1 (23 Ноя 2013)

мой вам совет молодой человек,берегите здоровье,ибо не ценим что имеем!И ни кто так человеку не на вредит,как он сам себе.печально что находясь на этом форуме,видя сотни примеров больных людей,вы занимаетесь ......


----------



## klyuha (23 Ноя 2013)

openness написал(а):


> Так как в интернете про него разные мнения - но чтобы кому-то он увеличил рост, не написано.


Разработчики и производители областей применения своего товара не скрывают. Когда покупали, показания к применению читали, наверняка с продавцами консультировались... так что спрашивать? Если только лишний раз бесплатно порекламировать...


----------



## Diver77 (23 Ноя 2013)

....Растяжками позвоночника - рост не добавите, он как пружина займет  свое место  снова.
 ...Можно увеличить и на -10 см., но это делают на  "аппарате Илизарова" - сначала ломают  бедро и голень,  для  сохранения   пропорции длины костей.    ..А затем  с полгодика быть в аппарате - это, конечно, мазохизм какой-то, но некоторые, упертые идут на это и по  показателям, и по собственному желанию.
 ...Я думаю, что  в Сети можно  найти  инфо  в этом направлении.
==


----------



## openness (27 Ноя 2013)

А мой аппарат поможет чем-нибудь или нет? Со мной не консультировались особо, сказали что есть такой -  я купил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2013)

Вырасти не поможет.
А вот как профилактика боли в спине, вполне подойдет.
не отменяя ЛФК, правильное поведение и корсет при больших нагрузках.


----------



## openness (27 Ноя 2013)

Доктор а как тогда вытянуться мне хотя бы на 4 см?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2013)

Никак.
Померьте рост утром так чтобы к стегне были прижаты и пятки, и ягодицы. и лопатки, и затылок.
Уже см 3 + будет.
У меня 175 было в вашем возрасте, сейчас 174.
А между этими СМ, интереснейшая жизнь.
Про полковника рассказывать не буду, это вас не убедит, но тогда - хорошая пенсия. хорошая машина, хороший дом....
Это я все к тому чтобы "промыть" вам мозги.
Поменяйте приоритеты.

А если девушка у вас выше. так помните-Мышка, стога не боится!

А если вы модель, так возьмите рельефом мускулатуры.

В общем не вижу проблем комплексовать.


----------



## openness (28 Ноя 2013)

очень жаль - но может все же есть средство для меня?

не могу просто поверить что ничего нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2013)

Сделайте снимок таза, убедитесь что зоны роста закрылись и поменяйте приоритеты.


----------



## openness (28 Ноя 2013)

да но почему когда я занимался в спортзале 1 год я вырос с 173 до 176 - почему?


----------



## Вираж (28 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никак.
> У меня 175 было в вашем возрасте, сейчас 174. А между этими СМ, интереснейшая жизнь.
> В общем не вижу проблем комплексовать. поменяйте приоритеты.





openness написал(а):


> очень жаль - но может все же есть средство для меня?


"Но я напрасно пел о полосе нейтральной:
Ей глубоко плевать, какие там цветы..." (с)


----------



## La murr (28 Ноя 2013)

Вираж написал(а):


> Ей глубоко плевать, какие там цветы..." (с)


Мне тоже так показалось...


----------



## openness (28 Ноя 2013)

Да уж вот что ожидал, но только не этого

Такой форум, а выхода так и не нашел


----------



## La murr (28 Ноя 2013)

openness написал(а):


> Такой форум, а выхода так и не нашел


Да, такой замечательный форум. Люди высказались по Вашему вопросу, а Вам всё же не угодили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2013)

openness написал(а):


> да но почему когда я занимался в спортзале 1 год я вырос с 173 до 176 - почему?


Уменьшились изгибы позвоночника.
В цирке выступал клоун, так он умел управлять своими изгибами позвоночник и изменять рост то ли на 11, то ли на 17 см.
Ему клали на плечо бревно, и он как бы уменьшался в росте - это заметно было по тому как брюки внизу сминались.


----------



## fre3d0m (29 Дек 2013)

openness написал(а):


> Да уж вот что ожидал, но только не этого
> Такой форум, а выхода так и не нашел



Если кто то не оправдал Ваши ожидания, в этом нет их вины. Ведь это Ваши ожидания.

Вы уже сделали пол дела, Вы посетили этот форум. Радуйтесь, что обстоятельства, которые побудили Вас это сделать вовсе не боль!


----------

